# Emergency Medical Supply Station



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

This a recent Q&A dealt with on list which I belong to has good info:

*QUESTION - I'm putting together an external first aid station for my company*. One would be placed at each end of the building. There are 500 total employees. The scenario is that the building must be evacuated for any number of reasons. There will be a need to care for casualties prior to first responders arriving on- scene, or perhaps casualties in excess of what the first arriving unit can deal with.

*We need something beyond a first aid kit, closer to a medic station.* We are assuming 25 injuries for planning purposes. Climate, getting into winter, is a concern. Most likely reason to evacuate the building is a fire or other massive structure issue. We're assuming primary injuries being burns or cuts. I'm thinking 15 of each type is a decent planning position. What items, by number, would you suggest for each kit per station?

*ANSWER - Chevron Corp. Major Emergency Supply Cabinet List *
Chevron installed Emergency Supply Cabinets on every floor of their buildings in the SF Bay Area over 20 years ago. The cabinets are locked by a key that is in a break glass box on the front to discourage casual use however still provide availability in an emergency. If yours will be kept outside, give some thought to the freezing issue.

Historically, these cabinets are opened for a legitimate emergency about one cabinet per year (they have about 200 of them). Of course many more were opened during the 1989 earthquake! The contents list is laminated and posted on the outside of the cabinet so there is no reason to open the cabinet just to have a look.

During annual employee emergency preparedness training, participants are taken on a field trip to the cabinet and shown the contents as well. Inside the cabinet is an inventory form that has a place for the user to mark off what supplies were used. Employees are told that there is no penalty for legitimately using the contents, no bill back to the department etc. During security's normal rounds, they check and note if any cabinet appears to have been opened. Of course security should know about any serious emergency that occurs.

Everything in the cabinet is something that an average person can use easily but is also valuable to emergency responders. Batteries and other items that expire are traded out on a regular schedule every few years before expiration so that they can be donated. There is a glow in the dark strip on the face of the cabinet to facilitate finding it during an emergency. Two of these cabinets are probably enough for your site. Supplies are all available individually.

For food and water for shelter in place, you could get into food bars and all that, or you could just go with available resources (vending machines, cafeteria if you have one, keep more bottles of water for the water coolers on hand) and tell employees that they should keep snack food in their desk for such purposes.

*Emergency Supply Cabinet Contents: *
*Cleaning & Bandaging Wounds*- 
Bandaids 100 
Exam Gloves (non-sterile) 100 
EMT Bandage Scissors 2 
Eye pads 12 
Gauze pads 3x3 100 
Telfa Pads 3x4 10 
Surgical pads 5x9 15 
Trauma dressing 1 
sanitary napkins 30 
roller gauze 3" 10 
Dermicil tape, box of 12 rolls 
cotton tip applicators 180 
disposable towelettes 100 
hydrogen peroxide 2 pts. 
povidone-iodine liquid cleanser 2 pts. 
eye wash 2 pts. 
50ml foil pouches of sterile water - 20 (store in bucket in case of leaks - note that this is not water to sustain proper hydration over any period of time. This is a "take a pill or irrigate a wound" quantity.

*Sprains, strains, splinting & swelling- *
cardboard splints (various sizes) 10 
cold packs (kwik cold/instant kold) 20 
elastic bandages (ace bandages) 10 
triangular bandages 10

*Medication *
Acetaminophen 1200 
Aspirin 1000 
- Note that employees are told that "I have a headache" is not a reason to open the cabinet. If we have an earthquake on the day they have a head ache, bingo! Aspirin could be used for someone with heart attack symptoms as well.

*Search & Rescue, Emergency Repairs *Adjustable Wrench, 10" 1 
Batteries (D) 24 
Duct Tape 3 
Dust Masks 2 
Lightsticks 20 
Flashlights 12 (2-D battery size) 
Gloves (leather palm) 10 pair 
Hacksaw & extra blades 2 
Hard hats 2 
Plastic sheeting (roll) 1 
Rescue Tool (heavy duty fire fighters pry bar) 1 
Rope, utility, static load, 3/8 nylon, NOT life safety rated 100 ft. 
Safety googles 2 pr. 
Screwdrivers (assorted) 4 
utility knife & blades 1 
Victim tags 50 (plain Manila tags, nothing special) 
Vise grips 1

*Other items- *
Bleach 1 pt. bottle) 
facial tissue (kleenex) 2 boxes 
First aid / CPR book 1 
Micro-shield CPR mask 2 
paper cups (small for pill dispensing) 100 
paper towels 2 rolls 
pencils & hand sharpener 5 
radio (am/fm) 1 (plus batteries if needed) 
Red Bio-Hazard bag 4 
safety pins 100 
survival blankets (mylar) 10 
Tweezers 2 pr.
_________________


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

This is great information to have. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like a pretty thorough kit. I'd probably throw an Epi Pen in with it as well.


----------



## SJZ (Nov 17, 2008)

...and some hemostat (blood clotting) packs such as Celox:
CELOX Emergency Hemostatic Agent Controls Serious Bleeding Fast.
I bought mine from amazon.com:
Amazon.com: celox

google for other sources


----------

